# How much are y'all selling lip balm for



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

I get $2.00 a tube for mine. Everyone who buys it says they love it.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

$3 per tube. Just check & see what you're local store sells the bert's for. Our sells it for over $3


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You need one of the tube holders that hold 50 tubes for you to fill at a time. Worth every penny.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought one today from Apothecary for like $15.00


----------

